# Speed bumps



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

AARRRGGGGHHHHH 

The ones leading to my house and ALL routes leading to my house have them, are the small square ones!!

I'm the ONLY fucking car that HAS to slow down!! So what's the fucking point? Unless someone REALLY hates ME 

Other areas near me have the full road bumps, like a raised plarform that goes from kerb to kerb... everyone has to slow for them and when I go over them the underside doesn't sound like it's being ripped from the car! Far more effective and fairer!!

Buses and general run of the mill cars take the speed bumps at c250 mph!! whereas I have to take them at c2.5mph...

Oh and don't get me started on Bus drivers using mobile phones when they're driving


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Oh and don't get me started on Bus drivers using mobile phones when they're driving


That must be why they don't use their indicators...they ALWAYS have a hand on the wheel (apart from hand signals of course)

Totally with you on this one NuTTs - complete waste of time! the council will tell you some guff about ambulances not having to slow down but lets face it, they have suspension better than a landie, most of them, so no argument there! I reckon it's 'cos they all drive ML's so they don't give a ****!

H


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

The speed humps on our road and most surrounding roads aren't too bad. There's a rectangular hump in the middle of each lane which if you catch dead centre, even in the TT, is hardly noticeable as the edges are bevelled. As most people seem unable to hit them dead centre they still do the job of slowing 90% of the traffic and sooner or later the lunatics get slowed by someone who's a bit more cautious. Then there's a smaller square hump in the middle of the road designed for ambulances and fire engines though if the roads clear then most cars use them.

We live on a long straight 30mph road lined completely with houses and without speed humps it would be a race track. Even with them you still get the odd lunatic who thinks that 40mph, 50mph + is perfectly acceptable. :-X


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They have some in my home town that are pointless, they don't slow down any car, no matter how wide the track.

I had someone overtake me the other day as I was slowing down for some speed humps. Kind of defeats the object of the safety issue.

Still, it made me laugh as he floored it and hit the next one far too fast. I'm sure I saw sparks. ;D


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

And another thing, if the limit is 30mph how come with most bumps in most cars you would damage something if you went over them faster than 10mph?

I often find i'm looking for the next bump (or way through that's least bumpy) or taxi ploughing into the back of me rather than looking for small kids jumping in fornt of me too - surely missing the point somewhere aren't they? Â Same thing with SPECS cameras - looking at the speedo, not the traffic - maddness!

Fair point that some bumps you can get your TT through, but how do you know for sure? get you mates to try it first? what if you're carrying more weight than normal - risky business! Â I can't see the council paying for the damage if you've just broken the front of your car by driving over one of those square bumps with a wheel on each side....

H


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm pretty sure this is the one area where my new TT will not be as fast as my current E38 which absorbs about 90% of these infernal devices as if they simply weren't there ;D.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Many years ago when I drove a Volvo 740GLE, I used to perfect this technique of driving quite fast towards a bump (say 30mph) and then slamming on the brakes just before you hit the bump. The front suspension would then be loaded and as you went over the bump you floored the accelerator again so that the rear suspension would be loaded in time for the rear wheels to hit the bump.

Once perfected, you could go over the bumps at an easy and in the main, constant 30mph.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, what would your prefer then? Speed camera man or road humps? :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Depends.

On our Golf was nearly shaken to pieces by the speed humps around our old house. A mate of mine exactly the same car and his sounded tight as a drum whereas ours rattled like mad.

The fact that it was a company car, was the only compensation. I'd rather not have bumps at all - but can see the need for them.

It won't be too long before they can link your cruise control to a central database that makes it impossible to go faster than the posted speed. And then we can do away with traffic calming measures altogether.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Now Kell thats just paranoia ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Depends.
> 
> It won't be too long before they can link your cruise control to a central database that makes it impossible to go faster than the posted speed. Â And then we can do away with traffic calming measures altogether.


To be honest, I quite like the sounds of that


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> So, what would your prefer then? Speed camera man or road humps? Â :


Can I go for the third option.....coppers pulling people for driving badly.

Don't like bumps or scameras...I don't speed in a 30 zone intentionally and would feel hard done to if I got snapped by a scamera but wouldn't mind a copper pulling me - at least they can use some common sense (assuming they have some!)

H

H


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't have a problem with speed bumps! I have a problems with ineffectual speed bumps...

Put the speed bumps down that stretch from kerb to kerb. Everyone then slows!!! If they have them on some roads, why can't they have them instead of the rectangular bumps that only slow me :


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

ooo don't get me started on speed bumps.. See my post about driving round the bullring somewhere in this forum.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> If they have them on some roads, why can't they have them instead of the rectangular bumps that only slow me :


one word: Â£ :-/

Cynic? moi?


----------

